# Correct Pedals for 1962 Schwinn American (Standard)



## OLDTIMER (Mar 24, 2013)

Can anyone confirm the correct pedal(s) for my '62 Schwinn American (Standard)???
I'm thinking waffle-style no reflector 1/2" thread...?
Thanks


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Mar 24, 2013)

Here is a couple pics of my 63's. The pedals are the same on 62's.


----------



## OLDTIMER (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for the pics, Schwinnbikebobb, I can now visualize the pedals. how about the thread diameter.... 1/2" or 9/16"...?
Thanks


----------



## rhenning (Mar 24, 2013)

1/2 inch.  Roger


----------



## OLDTIMER (Mar 24, 2013)

Roger, thank you for the sizing information.... Schwinnbikebobb  thank you for the pictures and allow me to say that is one beautiful American... I am envious.


----------



## OLDTIMER (Mar 26, 2013)

*Correct Pedals for 1962 Schwinn American (Standard) - Part II*

Can anyone tell me (by name) what type of pedals are on my '62?  (I hear names such as Torrington, Persons, etc.) My pedals on my '62 are the same exact pedals as on Schwinnbikebobb's '63 pictured above.
 I have seem similiar 1/2" block (waffle) style pedals, but they differ on the end plates.
The pedal end plates on my bike as well as Schwinnbikebobs have the typical center crown with the Schwinn cross with end plates that are perfectly flat.  The pedals that I see in abundance are of the same 1/2" waffle style. but the end plate differ. These pedal end plate have the same center crown with the Schwinn cross, but the end plates, instead of being perfectly flat, have the edges of the flat plate folded at 90 degrees to support the edge of the pedal rubber (waffle).
Can any help with this clarification???
Thanks


----------



## jpromo (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey OLDtimer, my '63 American deluxe has the exact same pedals you describe yourself as having. I'm pretty confident they're original to my bike as well. It may have been a transition period from one style to another, or they were simply produced concurrently. The bend on the ends keep the blocks from spinning. I don't have a good shot of them so I won't bother with a picture.

Most/all Schwinn pedals by this point were produced in Germany by a company called Union. They also supplied many of the hubs at this time and through the 70s and later.


----------



## OLDTIMER (Apr 13, 2013)

Just want to say thanks to all for jumping in with the info and pictures. I was able snag a very nice pair on payBay the other day.... Thanks again


----------



## jpromo (Apr 13, 2013)

OLDTIMER said:


> Just want to say thanks to all for jumping in with the info and pictures. I was able snag a very nice pair on payBay the other day.... Thanks again




Wish I knew you were looking for a pair! I've got at least one nice pair and possibly two just laying hanging around the ole garage.


----------



## OLDTIMER (Apr 14, 2013)

Hey JPromo...thanks....it's all good. I am juggling three bikes cleaning/repairing/restoring right now, to say this might be enough...and the something else caught my eye and before you know it....I bought another (now fourth) bike!!!!
My '62 American is the 3rd of these four bikes. I assess the bikes needs, assemble the parts and then start with the project.
I am currently doing a single-speed '74 Stingray which will be basically stock with the exception that it will be painted a Schwinn Stingray color, but incorrect for that year, a '70 single-speed Stingray Fastback and then the '62 behind these two.
I have 99% of the parts for the Stingray...about 50% for the Fastback and but a few for the American.
I kinda watch for stuff as it becomes available and my reason for generating the post was that I was in "unfamiliar waters" with the American (my first middleweight) and the pedals were somewhat of an oddity (or unfamiliar to a young grasshopper like me.) 
As time goes on, I may need more and will consider using the For Sale and Wanted section of the forum.
Thanks again for the offer.


----------

